# Football Posters



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Alright, so I've been doing sports photography locally and selling the photos for going on two years. I've finally gotten to the point where I think I'm getting good enough with photoshop to start attempting to make custom posters, and I feel that they would sell MUCH better than traditional photos. 

Now, this is literally my first attempt ever. I know it's not even close to good enough to sell, but I'm hoping you guys can help me get it there. What is this missing?

PS: I think I did OK with the selections of the player, except for his left foot on the left one. It was in the grass, so some of it was invisible. Looking back, I should have just selected some of the grass and brought it with it. It looks stupid as half a foot lol. 

Anyhoo, whaddya think?


----------



## Scoody (Aug 17, 2011)

Great concept, weak on execution though. Here is one that the parents loved.


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Scoody, nice! Like I said, I know mine has a long way to come. I'm gonna try something more along the lines of yours right now though, to see if I get make a better one.


----------



## Scoody (Aug 17, 2011)

Yours needs some contrast instead of just the green on black.  Maybe some piping with the team colors.  Some motion blur on the player.


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Attempt #2. Still not happy about how the foot looks with the grass around it. I think i need to feather the edge a little, or come up with another idea.


----------



## Scoody (Aug 17, 2011)

Much better but that big black empty space throws it off.  Fill it in with some motion blur on the two smaller images.  Maybe just some random white grunge in there also.


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the motion blur. It just looks too cheesy for my taste. 

I really like the way this company fills the space, but I'm not sure where to begin on creating those color streaks in photoshop... :/ 

Sports photography & Custom Sports Photography Action Posters Minnesota


----------



## Scoody (Aug 17, 2011)

Hopefully you have all the images of the player on an alpha layer.  Just create another layer and select a rectangle and bucket fill it and then blur it. Then repeat.  Once you get it down you should only be limited by your creativity.  From what I have seen you are not lacking in it, just having some technical difficulties getting the image in your head into the proper medium.


----------



## pen (Aug 17, 2011)

Learning to use PS effectively is the key. It is exceptionally powerful when you know how to combine the tools. My suggestion would be a good course on it be it on line or a book. Understanding typography and the usage of fonts and graphics is a big one for pulling this sort of thing off well.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 17, 2011)

Scoody said:


> Much better but that big black empty space throws it off.  Fill it in with some motion blur on the two smaller images.  Maybe just some random white grunge in there also.



Destin, Please don't do this.  Scoody didn't ask for his poster to be critiqued, so I won't, but the 'white grunge' in his poster looks like a mistake.

In any case, your first post was a bit weak.  The team name going across the player, the empty space...it just didn't look very well done.  Kind of like you knew what you had to put in the image and just put it in.

On the other hand, your second example looks very good.  Clean up the cutouts a bit, get rid of that grass, and I think you got a winner.  Nicely done.


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Attempt 3. Tried the motion blur, just to see what it would look like on my own photos, and I don't hate it as much as I thought it would. My biggest beef with it, is that the #15 is in a different font. The font I'm using for the letters apparently doesn't support numbers, which is dissapointing because I like it alot. 

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 17, 2011)

The blur has definately improved the photo.... But I agree, the #15 looks way way off. Try using the same color green as spray-paint tool to give it that splattered look as the other letters, that may help it.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> Attempt 3. Tried the motion blur, just to see what it would look like on my own photos, and I don't hate it as much as I thought it would. My biggest beef with it, is that the #15 is in a different font. The font I'm using for the letters apparently doesn't support numbers, which is dissapointing because I like it alot.
> 
> What do ya'll think?



An improvement. Could I suggest that you want one main image? Try taking the smaller image and reducing the opacity. The "15" could also be a background element. Try playing withe scale and opacity to create back to front depth. I would make your key image, above, even larger.


----------



## bigheadkyle2 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think one of the biggest problems is that there is no background elements. I have a poster I got when I was 12 for hitting a homerun out of the park and it has 3 pictures of me in some kind of generic poses and in the background is box scores and stats from major league games and some other stuff. I have a bunch of stuff in front of my closet so I can't get to it but I'll try to get a picture of it tomorrow to maybe give you some ideas to run with. Plus I can show you how ripped I was when I was 12. <*not a true statement*


----------

